# Does this sound like too much cure



## graywolf1936 (Nov 14, 2014)

Does this sound like too much cure for the amount of pork belly?

                                             2 1/2 to 3 pound pork belly

                                             1 Cup kosher salt

                                              2 teaspoons pink curing salt such as Insta-Cure

                                              1/2 Cup brown sugar

                                              2 Tsp black pepper

It indicates that you would use all of the rub on the 3 pound piece of belly. I thought that 1/4 teaspoon of cure per 1 lb of meat  was what to go by.


----------



## ssorllih (Nov 14, 2014)

Too much salt and too much cure. Maximum 3 % salt and .3% cure.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you thatv is what prompted me to post this.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2014)

Good eye catching that....   Not too many folks will question "questionable" recipes they find...


----------



## graywolf1936 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks, I always was  tuned into food safety," Keep it hot, Keep it cold or don't keep it at all" however the excellent information on this site about cures and their use has been a great help.


----------

